# perdido bay fishing



## walkagain (Nov 18, 2010)

New to area and going out of Holiday Harbor next week. Any good spots that aren't too long of a run from marina- any rec appreciated-any type of fish desirable to me with access using 22 ft boat. Thanks​


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots of Flounder in the deeper areas around the islands just inside the bridge at OB.

Redfish are pretty good in Wolf Bay some trout too.

Pompano have been off the chain, along the beach west of Perdido Pass. NOTE: The Beach is Flat on a north wind. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Anchor on the jetties and throw live shrimp as close as possible to the jetties. Have 2 and 3 oz weights depending on tide. You'll be busy all day with bluefish reds flounder small grouper and a variety of less desirables.


----------

